# Transfer my 5G sim to a 4G sim



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2022)

Guy's I'm wanting to ask is this possible for my LG V20? I want to simply Transfer my 5G sim to a 4G sim to work on my V20


----------



## cvaldes (Sep 16, 2022)

Ask your carrier. They will have the authoritative answer. After all, it's their network.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 17, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Guy's I'm wanting to ask is this possible for my LG V20? I want to simply Transfer my 5G sim to a 4G sim to work on my V20


In my mind it;should just “fallback” I haven’t changed sim in years but apparently I do have 5G coverage on my new iPhone 13 Im just not close to an actual tower


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 17, 2022)

See here's the thing. I love 5G but seems 4G (it switches off/on through out the house) but 4G it just seems like 2G OMFG lol but this crap isn't working IMHO just my 2¢


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 17, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> See here's the thing. I love 5G but seems 4G (it switches off/on through out the house) but 4G it just seems like 2G OMFG lol but this crap isn't working IMHO just my 2¢


Ah your’re using for internet. That‘s a different animal? I just use wifi at home. Honestly I’m out in the sticks so even my 4G coverage is pretty bad


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 17, 2022)

LOL our wifi signal here in some places are bad. We need Wi-Fi access point things. Even though the router is above my room


----------



## Toothless (Sep 17, 2022)

The V40 doesn't support 5G, so I'd be surprised if your V20 would.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 17, 2022)

Toothless said:


> The V40 doesn't support 5G, so I'd be surprised if your V20 would.


Ha I'm just asking if AT&T offered  a SiM 4G or say.... clone my 5G or at least transfer to the 4G SiM


----------



## Toothless (Sep 17, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Ha I'm just asking if AT&T offered  a SiM 4G or say.... clone my 5G or at least transfer to the 4G SiM


Most carriers are killing off old tower technology, which means anything V40 and older from LG. This will effect prepaid services too. I doubt AT&T will help with this.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 17, 2022)

It was worth the Hype of a Thread LoL. Long Live the V20


----------



## hat (Sep 17, 2022)

You should have some options in your phone to limit it from what types of connections it can connect to. For me, it's in Network & Internet > Mobile Network > Advanced > Preferred Network Type


----------

